# Major property manager is hiring



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

he wants me to have a 1 million dollars liability anyone know where i might be able to get prices for this or what companies do this ?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm guessing since your asking your new to the commercial market as 1 mil is typical for small commercial. That being said you probably will want to stay with an independent agent that carries a bunch of lines. I know some are better than others for newer companies or companies without alot of track record in commercial work.
If he's only asking for 1 mil, no umbrella, or no other crap I wouldn't worry to much. Hell the cost of 1 mil over your 500k you probably have now is minimal.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hell in the concessions world i need 2m for most companies now


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

OK so you have a company name ? I have done municipal work following a dump truck doing cul-de-sac he told don't work about anything unless i was under is policy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do you have an insurance agent?????


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> he wants me to have a 1 million dollars liability anyone know where i might be able to get prices for this or what companies do this ?


 1 Mill in coverage is cheap and easy to get as long as your credit is okay or decent at least. Call the big brokers around you take the best deal. Good Luck.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

FredG said:


> 1 Call the big brokers around you take the best deal.


If new to insurance I would not recommend a big broker. I would want a small experienced broker that can walk me through it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

m_ice said:


> If new to insurance I would not recommend a big broker. I would want a small experienced broker that can walk me through it.


 When I went for mine, I went to my broker she only had one company that had a mill. So I shopped for price. If he can find what he needs at a small broker that's okay too.

I have to carry 3 mill now or I can't do the fed and state jobs. If someday I don't work for the GC I'm subbing for I go back to 1 mill. It's looking like I done just as well on the smaller stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Question: does your insurance agent sell INSURANCE?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Question: does your insurance agent sell INSURANCE?


He already said he doesn't know because the guy he follows has it and said he didn't need it


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

You need to try another agent. I million is the standard for insurance!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> OK so you have a company name ? I have done municipal work following a dump truck doing cul-de-sac he told don't work about anything unless i was under is policy





m_ice said:


> He already said he doesn't know because the guy he follows has it and said he didn't need it


His post is not in English so I have no idea what he said.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> His post is not in English so I have no idea what he said.


"I have done municipal work following a dump truck doing cul-de-sac he told don't work about anything unless i was under is policy"

What don't you understand? He's done municipal work. He follows a dump truck around in a cul-de-sac. The guy he follows told him not to work unless he's right under the municipal truck. That is their policy. So, with the big municipal truck above him, he's covered both figuratively and literally. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> His post is not in English so I have no idea what he said.


Get really drunk then reread it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> "I have done municipal work following a dump truck doing cul-de-sac he told don't work about anything unless i was under is policy"
> 
> What don't you understand? He's done municipal work. He follows a dump truck around in a cul-de-sac. The guy he follows told him not to work unless he's right under the municipal truck. That is their policy. So, with the big municipal truck above him, he's covered both figuratively and literally. Makes perfect sense to me.


Punctuation, subject, verb, etc.

That's what I don't understand.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Punctuation, subject, verb, etc.
> 
> That's what I don't understand.


You missed sarcasm


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have done some jobs that require $5m
If you are a small operation it is better to insure at $2m and get an umbrella policy for another $3m. It worked out cheaper and gave me coverage that could be used on both auto and property liability.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have done some jobs that require $5m
> If you are a small operation it is better to insure at $2m and get an umbrella policy for another $3m. It worked out cheaper and gave me coverage that could be used on both auto and property liability.


I haven't had a million dollar policy in more than 2 decades. I just assumed 2 mil is the norm for small businesses.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I mean to say the guy i worked for covered me with his insurance now im looking for a company my state farm agent doesn't do that but i do have a commercial policy


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I mean to say the guy i worked for covered me with his insurance now im looking for a company my state farm agent doesn't do that but i do have a commercial policy


Try an agent that sells Pekin, Grinnell, Hastings, I'm sure there's a ton of others


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Do you know any CT agents ?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Do you know any CT agents ?


No


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Its 495.00 for 2 million through the progressive website third party


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Its 495.00 for 2 million through the progressive website third party


That's cheap!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Yep that for the whole year


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I mean to say the guy i worked for covered me with his insurance now im looking for a company my state farm agent doesn't do that but i do have a commercial policy


Did you ask your agent if he knows someone that does sell it?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Its 495.00 for 2 million through the progressive website third party


That number cannot be correct. Is that 2 mil general or aggregate? I carry 2 mil general/ 3 mill aggregate and it is not a "few hundred dollar policy"... just saying something is not correct there.

Even though I believe that you should have a minimum million in coverage not for anyone's requirements, as much as for protecting your own assets. It does not take even a crappy lawyer very long to exhaust your million in coverage these days.

You need to google "insurance broker" in your area. If you have a half mill in coverage currently and that is fine for your operation, they might be able to sell you a rider umbrella just for that property management company.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

My Warden informed me when I had 1 mill in GL it was $1335.00 per yr. That's with the excavator, Contractor friend that just pour concrete no digging is like $950.00. $495.00 don't seem right but he is in a different state.

I'd snatch up that 2 mill for $495.00 that's a steal.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Keep in mind, that's based on gross sales. The cost differs with the amount of sales.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> Keep in mind, that's based on gross sales. The cost differs with the amount of sales.


And yet 1 slip and the exposure is the same.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I will get several quotes


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I will get several quotes


So what have you done for insurance the last 15 years or so?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> So what have you done for insurance the last 15 years or so?


He was under the dump truck


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

They have insurance if it doesn't snow


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

BossPlow2010 said:


> So what have you done for insurance the last 15 years or so?


I have a policy through my agent that covers driveways


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

And its 16 years on this board started plowing/driving in 1992 and people didn't go out of there way to fake a slip and fall to collect insurance


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> And its 16 years on this board started plowing/driving in 1992 and people didn't go out of there way to fake a slip and fall to collect insurance


 1992? Darn for some reason I feel real old right now.  :laugh:

You will get it figured out with no problems, It's cheap and easy to get. Yes it will go up as your sales increase. They should audit you every year. Thumbs Up


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

FredG said:


> 1992? Darn for some reason I feel real old right now.  :laugh:


I still think of the 1990's as being in the future.....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

seville009 said:


> I still think of the 1990's as being in the future.....


 I was 34 Yrs old with two children. LOL


----------

